# Bikes mit 1 X 12 Antrieben tauglich für Alpencross bzw. lange Touren in den Alpen ?



## Isar2 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Mountainbike zusammenstellen. Ich bin seid ca. 30 Jahren bis jetzt immer nur 3 Fach Schaltungen gefahren im ganzen Alpenraum unterwegs und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das mit nur einem Kettenblatt vorne das durchgängig funktioniert. Entweder ist der Berg zu steil aber man kommt im Flachen gut voran zum Strecke machen oder man kommt den Berg hinauf und kurbelt sich blöd wenn es in der Ebene dahin geht. Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungswerte dazu.

Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen  !!


----------



## p100473 (8. Januar 2021)

Das Problem besteht ja darin, dass du praktisch keine anderen Bikes mehr kaufen kannst als welche mit 1x12 Antrieb. Außer du stellst dir selbst etwas zusammen oder lässt es von einem "kleinen Bikehändler" aufbauen.
M.E. ist es bei einem Alpen X das Wichtigste mit kleiner Untersetzung kraftsparend steile Rampen hochtreten zu können. Wenn ich richtig rechne, sollte dies mit Kettenblatt 30 und größtes Ritzel 51/52 Zähne problemlos möglich sein. Diese Untersetzung wirst du mit deinem 3 fach Antrieb kaum erreichen können.
Ob ich dann eine dickere Übersetzung zur Verfügung habe, um mal auf einem Radweg Tempo bzw. Strecke machen zu können, ist für mich sekundär bzw. solche Strecken fahre ich nicht.
Alternativ könnte man auch ein altes Bike mit rel. geringem Aufwand von ca. 300 Euro auf einen 2x11 Antrieb umrüsten. Ich habe dies bei einem meiner alten Bikes gemacht und bin damit ausgesprochen zufrieden.
Aber wie bei vielen Dingen: Alternativen und Meinungen zu dem Thema sind wohl sehr vielfältig und divergierend. Letztlich muss jeder selbst sehen, mit was er am besten zurechtkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (8. Januar 2021)

um deine frage zu beantworten, also, bevor sich die üblichen verdächtigen gleich wieder die köppe einhauen: ja. reicht. locker


----------



## pacechris (9. Januar 2021)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Mountainbike zusammenstellen. Ich bin seid ca. 30 Jahren bis jetzt immer nur 3 Fach Schaltungen gefahren im ganzen Alpenraum unterwegs und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das mit nur einem Kettenblatt vorne das durchgängig funktioniert. Entweder ist der Berg zu steil aber man kommt im Flachen gut voran zum Strecke machen oder man kommt den Berg hinauf und kurbelt sich blöd wenn es in der Ebene dahin geht. Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungswerte dazu.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen  !!


Genau so, es ist ein Kompromiss.
Aber das wurde jetzt schon unzählige male im forum diskutiert 

Aktuell wieder hier:





						1x Antriebe Pro und Contra
					

Guten Morgen,  Vielleicht kann man ja dieses Thema (oder ein vergleichbares) anpinnen, da sich die damit einhergehenden Fragen gefuehlt minuetlich wiederholen.  Was spricht fuer, was gegen 1x Antriebe, und was sollte man sich vorher ueberlegen?  Pro  Gewichtsersparnis durch Weglassen des...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Schau das die Anstiege so steil sind das du oben keine Power mehr hast, dann reicht die Bandbreite 🤣
Abfahren technisch anspruchsvoll wählen, dann passt es auch 1fach für Abfahren.

Universal passend, vorne 2fach 38/26(24) (wie zu 10fach Zeiten) hinten 11fach 11-40.
Fahre ich selbst seit Jahren am Trainingsbike


----------



## cschaeff (9. Januar 2021)

kurz und knapp: 1 x 12 ist absolut geeignet


----------



## pseudosportler (9. Januar 2021)

Fahre an beiden aktuellen MTB 1x12, beide sind 29", habe an beiden ein 28 Kettenblatt und hinten eine     10-50 Kassete, fahre lieber hohe Tritfrequenzen der Knie zuliebe.
Im Uphill ist man auch mit laufen nicht wirklich langsamer wenn es richtig steil wird, ein 30 Kettenblatt reicht warscheinlich für die Meisten. 
Im Downhill und Ebene kann man problemlos bis über 35km/h mit treten, das reicht mir völlig, fahre ja keine Rennen und ungern Straße oder Forstpisten bergab. 
Ob es für dich passt und wenn ja mit welcher Übersetzung kannst nur du sagen, schau dir im Ritzelrechner an was du bisher gefahren bist und Vergleiche das mit 1x12 mit dem Kettenblatt deiner Wahl.








						Graphical Gear Calculator for Bicycles
					

The bicycle gear calculator displays graphically the gearing of derailleur gears and gear hubs.  	    It can be used to compare different setups to find the optimal gearing for all kinds of bicycles.




					www.ritzelrechner.de
				




MfG pseudosportler


----------



## umtreiber (9. Januar 2021)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Mountainbike zusammenstellen. Ich bin seid ca. 30 Jahren bis jetzt immer nur 3 Fach Schaltungen gefahren im ganzen Alpenraum unterwegs und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das mit nur einem Kettenblatt vorne das durchgängig funktioniert. Entweder ist der Berg zu steil aber man kommt im Flachen gut voran zum Strecke machen oder man kommt den Berg hinauf und kurbelt sich blöd wenn es in der Ebene dahin geht. Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungswerte dazu.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen  !!


30 Jahre MTB Erfahrung in den Alpen und dann so eine Frage. Das muss man sich erstmal trauen 😉


----------



## Toolkid (9. Januar 2021)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Entweder ist der Berg zu steil aber man kommt im Flachen gut voran zum Strecke machen oder man kommt den Berg hinauf und kurbelt sich blöd wenn es in der Ebene dahin geht.


Was glaubst du welchen Schnitt du im Flachen mit vollem Rucksack und Endurobereifung fahren kannst? Außerdem: Ich dachte man fährt in/über die Berge um eben NICHT im Flachen fahren zu müssen.


----------



## soundfreak (9. Januar 2021)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Fahre an beiden aktuellen MTB 1x12, beide sind 29", habe an beiden ein 28 Kettenblatt und hinten eine     10-50 Kassete, fahre lieber hohe Tritfrequenzen der Knie zuliebe.
> Im Uphill ist man auch mit laufen nicht wirklich langsamer wenn es richtig steil wird, ein 30 Kettenblatt reicht warscheinlich für die Meisten.
> Im Downhill und Ebene kann man problemlos bis über 35km/h mit treten, das reicht mir völlig, fahre ja keine Rennen und ungern Straße oder Forstpisten bergab.
> Ob es für dich passt und wenn ja mit welcher Übersetzung kannst nur du sagen, schau dir im Ritzelrechner an was du bisher gefahren bist und Vergleiche das mit 1x12 mit dem Kettenblatt deiner Wahl.
> ...



Auch meine rede

War 2 jahre mit 2x10 unterwegs (gebrauchtes rad war standartmässig damit ausgestattet)
Nun seit 3 jahren sehr zufriedener 1x12  10/50 fahrer vorne mit einem 30er KB

Vorne mit 28/30/32/34  kann man sich noch um einiges rummspielen, trete persönlich im uphill gerne einfacher-deshalb 30er ...

Mit den aktuellen 51/52 hinten - je nach hersteller - könnte ich vorne auch tauschen. 
Wenn aktueller Antrieb fertig ist, wirds hinten dann wohl schon ein Kreissägenblatt geben 😈😆😎

Leih dir ein testbike aus und teste mal deine homestrecke - dann siehst du - was dich in zukunft erwartet ☺

Ein guter shop wird dir vorne auch verschiedene grössen von den KB zum testen geben, falls du mit dem gewählten nicht klar kommst.


----------



## terryx (9. Januar 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> 30 Jahre MTB Erfahrung in den Alpen und dann so eine Frage. Das muss man sich erstmal trauen 😉


Was für ein dümmlicher Kommentar  - hast Du den 2. Satz des TE nicht komplett gelesen?


----------



## Isar2 (9. Januar 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> 30 Jahre MTB Erfahrung in den Alpen und dann so eine Frage. Das muss man sich erstmal trauen 😉





p100473 schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht ja darin, dass du praktisch keine anderen Bikes mehr kaufen kannst als welche mit 1x12 Antrieb. Außer du stellst dir selbst etwas zusammen oder lässt es von einem "kleinen Bikehändler" aufbauen.
> M.E. ist es bei einem Alpen X das Wichtigste mit kleiner Untersetzung kraftsparend steile Rampen hochtreten zu können. Wenn ich richtig rechne, sollte dies mit Kettenblatt 30 und größtes Ritzel 51/52 Zähne problemlos möglich sein. Diese Untersetzung wirst du mit deinem 3 fach Antrieb kaum erreichen können.
> Ob ich dann eine dickere Übersetzung zur Verfügung habe, um mal auf einem Radweg Tempo bzw. Strecke machen zu können, ist für mich sekundär bzw. solche Strecken fahre ich nicht.
> Alternativ könnte man auch ein altes Bike mit rel. geringem Aufwand von ca. 300 Euro auf einen 2x11 Antrieb umrüsten. Ich habe dies bei einem meiner alten Bikes gemacht und bin damit ausgesprochen zufrieden.
> Aber wie bei vielen Dingen: Alternativen und Meinungen zu dem Thema sind wohl sehr vielfältig und divergierend. Letztlich muss jeder selbst sehen, mit was er am besten zurechtkommt.


Du hast es erfasst, man bekommt keinen hochwertigen Hardtail Rahmen mehr wo man wenigstens 2 Kettenblätter fahren kann. Mein jetziges ist ein Ritchey 650b mit 3 x 11 und ich wollte mir jetzt mein erstes 29er aufbauen. Ich fahre mit meinem Bike eigentlich alles. Bin im Jahr ca. 15.000 km unterwegs .Mehrtagestouren, Alpencross aber auch mal auf der Straße Kilometerfresser - Touren. Mit 3 fach kam ich hier immer super zu recht. Jetzt stelle ich fest das man nur noch Rahmen bekommt, die für 1 Fach Schaltungen. Von da her bin ich unsicher, ob man hier nicht zu sehr Kompromisse eingehen muss.
Ich denke ich muss mir hier nochmal grundlegend Gedanken machen.

Vielen Dank für eure Anmerkungen.
Gruß, Isar2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Januar 2021)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle ich fest das man nur noch Rahmen bekommt, die für 1 Fach Schaltungen. Von da her bin ich unsicher, ob man hier nicht zu sehr Kompromisse eingehen muss.
> Ich denke ich muss mir hier nochmal grundlegend Gedanken machen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Anmerkungen.
> Gruß, Isar2


Also ich bin dieses Jahr sogar mit nem 26" Hardtail auf 1x12 umgerüstet nen Stoneman gefahren (an zwei Tagen). Habe zuvor vorne sogar nochn größeres KB montiert. Der leichteste Gang mit 34-50 war sogar leichter als der 22-32 mit der 3x9 Schaltung, oben raus fehlen natürlich zwei Gänge, aber die haben mir wegen Rucksack und schwerer Trail-Reifen nicht wirklich gefehlt. Für 35kmh in der Ebene reichte das locker.









						Graphical Gear Calculator for Bicycles
					

The bicycle gear calculator displays graphically the gearing of derailleur gears and gear hubs.  	    It can be used to compare different setups to find the optimal gearing for all kinds of bicycles.




					www.ritzelrechner.de
				




Bei 29" und 10-52 Sram GX und aufwärts haste überhaupt keine Probleme, superleichter 1. Gang und bei 90 Umdrehungen in der Ebene 40kmh. Sollte wohl genügen. Mit 32 KB vorne.









						Graphical Gear Calculator for Bicycles
					

The bicycle gear calculator displays graphically the gearing of derailleur gears and gear hubs.  	    It can be used to compare different setups to find the optimal gearing for all kinds of bicycles.




					www.ritzelrechner.de
				




Generell Ritzelrechner.de Da kannste das super mit deinem alten Rad vergleichen. Ich will seit es 1x12 gibts nix anderes mehr.


----------



## giant6.8 (9. Januar 2021)

MTB einfach funktioniert. Mit Ritzelrechner und Kenntnis der Dauerleistung den kleinsten Gang bestimmen. RR einfach funktioniert nicht, höchstens in flachem Gebiet. Auf der Straße ist eine fein abgestufte Übersetzung lohnenswert.


----------



## pacechris (9. Januar 2021)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst, man bekommt keinen hochwertigen Hardtail Rahmen mehr wo man wenigstens 2 Kettenblätter fahren kann. Mein jetziges ist ein Ritchey 650b mit 3 x 11 und ich wollte mir jetzt mein erstes 29er aufbauen. Ich fahre mit meinem Bike eigentlich alles. Bin im Jahr ca. 15.000 km unterwegs .Mehrtagestouren, Alpencross aber auch mal auf der Straße Kilometerfresser - Touren. Mit 3 fach kam ich hier immer super zu recht. Jetzt stelle ich fest das man nur noch Rahmen bekommt, die für 1 Fach Schaltungen. Von da her bin ich unsicher, ob man hier nicht zu sehr Kompromisse eingehen muss.
> Ich denke ich muss mir hier nochmal grundlegend Gedanken machen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Anmerkungen.
> Gruß, Isar2


Orbea Alma bekommt man noch mit 2fach, Specialized hat auch welche.
Wenn du selbst aufbauen willst ist das absolut kein Problem ein passenden Rahmen der 2/3fach kann zu finden 👍


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Januar 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Orbea Alma bekommt man noch mit 2fach, Specialized hat auch welche.


Also ich habe nun noch extra mal in die Bluebooks für das Alma Hydro und Carbon geschaut, Modelle 2020/2021, da steht ganz klar: Front derailleur NO. 1X ONLY








						Manuals
					

Technical features of our products.




					www.orbea.com


----------



## umtreiber (10. Januar 2021)

terryx schrieb:


> Was für ein dümmlicher Kommentar  - hast Du den 2. Satz des TE nicht komplett gelesen?


Was verstehst DU unter dem Begriff "Erfahrung" ?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Januar 2021)

giant6.8 schrieb:


> RR einfach funktioniert nicht, höchstens in flachem Gebiet. Auf der Straße ist eine fein abgestufte Übersetzung lohnenswert.


Mei lohnenswert ja, aber selbst mit meiner 1x11 Sram Apex komme ich fast hin gegenüber der 105er 2x10.








						Graphical Gear Calculator for Bicycles
					

The bicycle gear calculator displays graphically the gearing of derailleur gears and gear hubs.  	    It can be used to compare different setups to find the optimal gearing for all kinds of bicycles.




					www.ritzelrechner.de
				




Also ich vermisse bei meinem Randonneur gegenüber dem Rennrad eigentlich nix was ich treten könnte. Die vielen Abstufungen dazwischen hab ich nie wirklich gebraucht. Das bei 11-fach. Und über Tempo 50 bei 90 Umdrehungen langt den meisten wohl auch. Zumindest im Hobbybereich.

1x im Rennradbereich kommt schon auch noch, auch wenn die Rahmen dort weiterhin auch 2x10/11 bieten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (10. Januar 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun noch extra mal in die Bluebooks für das Alma Hydro und Carbon geschaut, Modelle 2020/2021, da steht ganz klar: Front derailleur NO. 1X ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann haben sie das leider aktuell geändert 🤔

Da ist noch was








						Hardtail MTB Transalp Ambition Team X12 1.0 29er
					

Hardtail MTB Transalp Ambition Team X12 1.0 29er




					transalp-bikes.com
				




Oder zum selbst aufbauen 









						MTB Hardtail Rahmen X12 29er - 29 Zoll Boost
					

MTB Hardtail Rahmen X12 29er - 29 Zoll Boost




					transalp-bikes.com


----------



## umtreiber (10. Januar 2021)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst, man bekommt keinen hochwertigen Hardtail Rahmen mehr wo man wenigstens 2 Kettenblätter fahren kann. Mein jetziges ist ein Ritchey 650b mit 3 x 11 und ich wollte mir jetzt mein erstes 29er aufbauen. Ich fahre mit meinem Bike eigentlich alles. Bin im Jahr ca. 15.000 km unterwegs .Mehrtagestouren, Alpencross aber auch mal auf der Straße Kilometerfresser - Touren. Mit 3 fach kam ich hier immer super zu recht. Jetzt stelle ich fest das man nur noch Rahmen bekommt, die für 1 Fach Schaltungen. Von da her bin ich unsicher, ob man hier nicht zu sehr Kompromisse eingehen muss.
> Ich denke ich muss mir hier nochmal grundlegend Gedanken machen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Anmerkungen.
> Gruß, Isar2



Als Ritchey Fan müsstest du doch wissen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/Ultra-Rahmen-p68495/


----------



## rsr (10. Januar 2021)

Dann nimm von e*thirteen 12-fach 9-50 mit 28 Kettenblatt vorne.
Damit kommst du überall hoch und kannst auf der Ebene noch mittreten.


----------



## isartrails (13. Januar 2021)

Der eine: "Ja, klar, reicht vollkommen".
Der andere: "Nie im Leben".
Jetzt bist du so schlau wie zuvor.

Meine Erfahrung (und ich bike wirklich viel in den Alpen): nach mehreren 1xfach Setups an aktuellen Bikes gehe ich wieder zurück auf 2xfach. - Warum? Weil mir das Gefühl, immer gerade im falschen Gang hochzutreten, so was von auf den Sack geht. 
Oft dauern lange Anstiege in den Alpen stundenlang. Da will ich möglichst wenig negative Gedanken an die falsche Gangwahl verschwenden. Das 2xfach-Setup bietet mir eine feinere Abstufung mit kleineren Gangsprüngen. Genau mein Ding!
Wenn andere mit 1xfach Kurbeln klarkommen: schön für sie. Für mich ist es nichts und das darf ich auch nach 14 Tagen Westalpencross mit nahezu 28000 Höhenmetern aus eigener Erfahrung einfach mal so sagen. Mein Kumpel fuhr Einfach und war happy. Ich fuhr Einfach und empfand es allzu häufig als unnötige Einschränkung meiner Möglichkeiten.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2021)

2fach mit XT 11fach? 
*11-42:*
- Abstufung: 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-37-42 Z

2fach mit XT 10fach?
11-36:
- Abstufung: 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-36 Z

1fach mit XT 12fach?
10-51:
- Abstufung: 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-33-39-45-51 Z

Wo siehst du da eine feinere Abstufung im relevanten Bereich von 21 Zähne aufwärts - oder schaltest du dann vorn immer hin und her?


----------



## McNulty (13. Januar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da eine feinere Abstufung im relevanten Bereich von 21 Zähne aufwärts


Es geht ums Gefühl. Nicht um Physik 😎


----------



## null-2wo (13. Januar 2021)

mit nem 22er kettenblatt sind die sprünge tatsächlich kleiner. 


McNulty schrieb:


> Physik


und so.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> mit nem 22er kettenblatt sind die sprünge tatsächlich kleiner.
> 
> und so.


Aber echte Gebirgsradler haben bei 1fach vorn auch 26.
Männer fahren Stufenkranz, das sagte schon damals Herr Bornmann sr.(Insiderwitz aus Kassel).


----------



## McNulty (13. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Weil mir das Gefühl, immer gerade im falschen Gang hochzutreten,


Kukst du.... Gefühl. Auch Männer haben Gefühle. Schwer zu glauben, ist aber so...


----------



## null-2wo (13. Januar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Männer fahren Stufenkranz, das sagte schon damals Herr Bornmann sr.


nie gehört  aber nen 


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Insiderwitz


als antwort hab ich auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> nie gehört








						CicliB????
					

Hallo Leute  wer hat Erfahrungen mit der Firma CicliB (Radsport Bornmann) in Kassel. Speziell Erfahrungen mit den angebotenen Rennrädern und dem Service der Firma, speziell bei Versandkäufen. Habe die Firma, aufgrund des Super Preis Leistungsverhältnisses in die engere Wahl für ein neues RR...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## umtreiber (13. Januar 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> 1x im Rennradbereich kommt schon auch noch, auch wenn die Rahmen dort weiterhin auch 2x10/11 bieten werden.


Das Thema onebike ist doch schon lange durch. Wird nix


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Januar 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Das Thema onebike ist doch schon lange durch. Wird nix



Ach komm, ein entsprechender eigenbau wird auch schonmal RdW bei rennrad-news.de








						Wittson Illuminati – Renner der Woche - Rennrad-News
					

Das Wittson Illuminati bildete die ideale Basis für ein Traumrad mit mechanischer SRAM Red 1x12-Gruppe und 7,6 kg Traumgewicht.




					www.rennrad-news.de
				




Ich weiß, das es mir genügen würde. Campagnolo hat ja schon ne 1x13 Gravel Gruppe. Dat kommt.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2021)

Mein Stufenkranz (den ich als Mann dann für das Rennrad kaufte bei Borni) hatte
12-13-14-15-16-17-18
dazu vorne 53/39 für Weicheier. 
Geht das bei 13-fach dann wenigstens bis 24?
Es tat so weh am Berg....


----------



## umtreiber (13. Januar 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ach komm, ein entsprechender eigenbau wird auch schonmal RdW bei rennrad-news.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


44 - 33 bei 28" und er fährt gerne Berge. Respekt!


----------



## cschaeff (13. Januar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber echte Gebirgsradler haben bei 1fach vorn auch 26.
> Männer fahren Stufenkranz, das sagte schon damals Herr Bornmann sr.(Insiderwitz aus Kassel).


Wäre auch mal ein schöner Faden: Die besten Borni-Sprüche

Ich war mal im Laden Zeuge von folgendem Telefongespräch:

Klingeling
Borni in den Hörer: "Radsport Bornmann"
kurze Pause
Borni in den Hörer: "Da kannste auch beim Bäcker anrufen und fragen, obs da Brötchen gibt!"
Hörer auf die Gabel geklatscht.
Borni in den Laden: "Ruft son Arschloch an und fragt ob wir auch Fahrräder verkaufen..."  

Da wird dir als Nordhesse einfach warm ums Herz


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Januar 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> 44 - 33 bei 28" und er fährt gerne Berge. Respekt!



Er sagt ja auch das er wenig wiegt dann mags das klappen. Aber mal ehrlich selbst bei 1x11 mit Sram Rival hab ich 42-42 als leichtesten Gang (also leichter als was man sonst am Rennrad hat) und mit 42-10 hab ich bei 100rpm auch knapp 55kmh.

Für Hobbyfahrer genügt das alles ja locker. Gegenüber meiner 105er amm Rennrad (50-43 und 11-28) fehlt mir quasi nur der oberste Gang, den ich quasi noch nie benutzt habe in 2 Jahren. Gleichzeitig hab ich nen deutlich leichteren 1. Gang, und der höchste Gang entspricht dem zweithöchsten gang am meinem Rennrad.









						Graphical Gear Calculator for Bicycles
					

The bicycle gear calculator displays graphically the gearing of derailleur gears and gear hubs.  	    It can be used to compare different setups to find the optimal gearing for all kinds of bicycles.




					www.ritzelrechner.de
				




Eigentlich bräuchte es nur ein Schaltwerk mit etwas höhrer Kapazität, vorne 44 und ich hätte quasi den höchsten gang einer Kompaktgruppe und nen viel leichteren Klettergang. Mit ner Campa Ekar haste sogar 44-9 als Möglichkeit fürn höchsten Gang und als kleinstem 44-36 wenn fürs Rennrad. Ich wäre damit superglücklich. Leider hab ich keine 1400€ für ne Gruppe über


----------



## isartrails (14. Januar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 2fach mit XT 11fach?
> *11-42:*
> - Abstufung: 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-37-42 Z
> 
> ...


Ist die Frage an mich gerichtet?
Falls ja, bei 2-fach würde ich vorne in der Tat 22 klein fahren.
Hinten kann ich dann auf „Monsterkassetten“ verzichten und komme mit 11-36 gut klar.
Diese Abstufung ist klar feiner als das aktuelle 1x11-Setup mit 28/11-46. Besonders in den beiden letzten Berggängen.
Und ja, es geht ums „Gefühl“. Muss man sich als Mann nicht für schämen.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ist die Frage an mich gerichtet?
> Falls ja, bei 2-fach würde ich vorne in der Tat 22 klein fahren.
> Hinten kann ich dann auf „Monsterkassetten“ verzichten und komme mit 11-36 gut klar.
> Diese Abstufung ist klar feiner als das aktuelle 1x11-Setup mit 28/11-46. Besonders in den beiden letzten Berggängen.
> Und ja, es geht ums „Gefühl“. Muss man sich als Mann nicht für schämen.


Ja. Ich auch, bei 27.5.
Die 11-46 XT 11fach Kassette ist doof -  aber die aktuellen Kassetten von Shimano sind besser, s. Ritzelrechner.de. 
Ich habe bei 29" für Berge 28 auf 10-42 GX, das schaltet sich wunderbar, ist aber zumindest für mich sehr anstrengend. 
Die 12fach GX hätte idT auch einen unangenehmen Sprung auf den Pizzateller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (14. Januar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 12fach GX hätte idT auch einen unangenehmen Sprung auf den Pizzateller.



Anfängerfrage: Ist das mit dem Sprung nicht bei Shimano 12fach besser / kleiner?

Ich fahre im Moment 27,5 1*11 mit vorne 32 Oval black (das liegt so zwischen 30 und 32) und hinten 45 (?) e-13 Kassette - aber ich brauche eh nur 2 Gänge: den kleinsten und den grössten  .


----------



## isartrails (14. Januar 2021)

Ich brauch auch nur zwei Gänge: den kleinsten und den zweitkleinsten.
@cxfahrer hilf mir auf die Sprünge: wenn der Sprung vom vorletzten aufs 46er Ritzel an meiner XT so schlecht ist, was ist dann an aktuellen Cassetten mit 46er als größtem Ritzel besser? 11-Fach vorausgesetzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Januar 2021)

2021 mit 46 als größtem gibt es nicht 11fach AFAIK.
Die neue Deore 5100 hat: 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-33-39-45-51 (verfügbar in 42 Wochen )

oder alternativ, ohne neues Schaltwerk: Sunrace 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-46

Finde ich nicht so krass wie den Sprung von 37 auf 46 bei der alten XT: 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-37-46
Oder 42 auf 50 bzw 52 bei der 12fach GX: 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42-50 (52 2021)

Müsstest du aber im Ritzelrechner prüfen.


----------



## isartrails (14. Januar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 2021 mit 46 als größtem gibt es nicht 11fach AFAIK.
> Die neue Deore 5100 hat: 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-33-39-45-51


Kannte ich noch nicht, danke. Hole gleich mal den Taschenrechner raus.


cxfahrer schrieb:


> oder alternativ, ohne neues Schaltwerk: Sunrace 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-46


Das klingt doch schon deutlich besser.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht so krass wie den Sprung von 37 auf 46 bei der alten XT: 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-37-46
> Oder 42 auf 50 bzw 52 bei der 12fach GX: 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42-50 (52 2021)


In der Tat. Das ist genau das, was mich an den Pizzatellern der 1-fach-Antriebe so stört. Der Sprung vom vorletzten zum letzten.
Bandbreite interessiert mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht, aufgeräumte Optik auch nicht und die Gewichtsersparnis schon gleich gar nicht.
Da wüsste ich bessere Optionen, um Gewicht einzusparen. 

Wenn ich mir selber eine Kassette zusammenstellen dürfte, dann hätte die 3 "Schnellfahrgänge" für die Ebene und 8 um je 1 Zahn abgestufte Berggänge...


----------



## soundfreak (14. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> In der Tat. Das ist genau das, was mich an den Pizzatellern der 1-fach-Antriebe so stört. Der Sprung vom vorletzten zum letzten.



habe ich weiter oben was übersehen?
shimano bietet 12x auch so an:






						Shimano XT CN-M8100+CS-M8100 12-fach Verschleissset kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Verschleissset für Shimano 12-fach Antrieb bestehend aus der XT CS-M8100 Kassette in verschiedenen Abstufungen und der XT CN-M8100 Kette mit 116 Gliedern. Der ebenfalls neue SM-CN910-12 Quick-Link-Verschluss ermöglicht die einfache Montage.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




*10-45 *(10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-45 Zähne)
*10-51* (10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-33-39-45-51 Zähne)


----------



## isartrails (14. Januar 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> *10-45 *(10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-45 Zähne)
> *10-51* (10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-33-39-45-51 Zähne)


Naja, das setzt voraus: neuer 12-fach Antrieb, Schaltwerk, Kette, Schaltgriff und neues Laufrad mit anderem Freilauf. Und wenn ich ganz großes Pech habe, dann setzt es auch noch "Boost" voraus. Ein bißchen teurer Spaß nach meiner Einschätzung, um 1x12 bei ähnlichen Gangsprungkomfort nutzen zu können. Und was hätte ich gewonnen? Einen Umwerfer und einen Schaltgriff weniger.
Wie gesagt, mir liegt das Missionieren fern, muss jeder selber wissen, was ihm taugt, aber ich kann den angeblich technologischen Vorteil absolut nicht erkennen. Und das nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern im steilen Gelände.
Hinzu kommen real gemachte Erfahrungen auf mehreren Alpencrossen und Touren mit durchschnittlich trainierten Begleitern. In zu schweren Gängen ermüdet die Muskulatur schneller und bei zu großen Gangsprüngen ist man häufiger in ungünstigen Tretzahlbereichen. Ich hatte schon einige Teilnehmer auf geführten Touren, die fuhren den ersten 800 Hm-Anstieg mit einem 1-fach-Setup noch gut hoch, beim zweiten dann tat's schon weh und beim dritten sahst du sie im Schiebemodus. Was für Rennfahrer vom Type eines Nino Schurters gut ist, muss es nicht für das Gros der Biker sein.
Stellen wir die Frage doch einfach mal andersrum: als das MTB erfunden wurde, warum hat man da wohl ein Dreifach-Kettenblatt genommen und nicht die vom Rennrad her bekannte 2-fach-Kurbel?
Werden sich doch was dabei gedacht haben damals.

1x11 oder 1x12 ist nicht per se schlecht oder gut. Es kommt darauf an. Was man fährt und wie man fährt. Vielleicht lehne ich mich ein wenig weit aus dem Fenster, ohne es wissenschaftlich begründen zu können, aber ich behaupte mal, von der Leistungsergonomie her sind 1-fach-Antriebe für 30 % der Biker (die gut bis sehr gut trainierten) eine Verbesserung, für 70 % eher nicht.

Ich habe einen 1x11-Antrieb (26:42) an meinem alten Santa Cruz Blur TRc mit 26 Zoll (auf dem ich immer noch recht viel unterwegs bin) und da passt es mit den Gangsprüngen am Berg ganz gut. Die 1x11 (28:46) an meinem neueren RM Altitude in 27,5 Zoll sind hingegen eine Katastrophe. Zwischen dem zweitletzten und dem leichtesten fehlt mir definitiv noch ein Gang, der von keiner Kassette abgebildet wird.
Und bevor ich da auf 12-fach umrüste, rüste ich lieber auf 2-fach um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Januar 2021)

Na dann - entweder 5100 und neues Schaltwerk, oder Sunrace. Da ist der Sprung nicht so nervig. 

Das haben ja alle früher schon an der XT 11-46 kritisiert, man tritt in ein Loch wenn man auf das 46er schaltet.


----------



## p100473 (14. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> ch hatte schon einige Teilnehmer auf geführten Touren, die fuhren den ersten 800 Hm-Anstieg mit einem 1-fach-Setup noch gut hoch, beim zweiten dann tat's schon weh und beim dritten sahst du sie im Schiebemodus. Was für Rennfahrer vom Type eines Nino Schurters gut ist, muss es nicht für das Gros der Biker sein.


Hallo Isar,

du musst natürlich sehen, dass die meisten unserer Teilnehmer mit Bikes 1x12 auf abfahrtsortientierten Bikes sagen wir der All Mountain/Enduro Kategorie unterwegs sind, die kaum unter 13 kg kommen. Bei mir ist das jedenfalls so.
Wenn die halt nicht topfit sind oder wenn es dann mal an Schieben/Tragen geht, dann tritt der von dir erwähnte Effekt ein. Auch wenn sie jung sind - es sind auch keine Götter.

Meine aktuelleren Bikes haben auch 2x11 mit 24/42 als kleinstem Gang und ich komme damit in den Bergen- damit meine ich Touren wie Tessin 1/2  oder Monte Rosa UR- super zurecht. Aber so ein bike bringt halt um die 11 kg auf die Waage. Und das ist eben bei langen schwierigen Touren ein gewaltiger Unterschied zu 13 kg in den Bergen! Mangels Angeboten auf dem Markt werde ich aber in 2021 auch mal auf 1x12 mit 28/51 wechseln (müssen).
Wenn ich richtig rechne entspricht das in etwa meiner bisherigen kleinsten Untersetzung. Allerdings erkauft mit weniger differenzierter Abstufung. Wie sich das dann in der Praxis anfühlt und bewährt, dazu kann ich im Sommer mehr sagen.


SG


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon einige Teilnehmer auf geführten Touren, die fuhren den ersten 800 Hm-Anstieg mit einem 1-fach-Setup noch gut hoch, beim zweiten dann tat's schon weh und beim dritten sahst du sie im Schiebemodus. Was für Rennfahrer vom Type eines Nino Schurters gut ist, muss es nicht für das Gros der Biker sein.
> Stellen wir die Frage doch einfach mal andersrum: als das MTB erfunden wurde, warum hat man da wohl ein Dreifach-Kettenblatt genommen und nicht die vom Rennrad her bekannte 2-fach-Kurbel?
> Werden sich doch was dabei gedacht haben damals.


Ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen, als ich mein 26" Hardtail umgerüstet habe war der 1. Gang trotz nur NX mit 50er Ritzel leichter als beim 3x9 Setup, das ab Werk verbaut war. Was dazu führte, das ich vorne sogar ein größeres KB montiert hatte. (34 statt 32).
Bei meinem Occam ist es genauso.

Hier am Vergleich meines 26" HT:









						Graphical Gear Calculator for Bicycles
					

The bicycle gear calculator displays graphically the gearing of derailleur gears and gear hubs.  	    It can be used to compare different setups to find the optimal gearing for all kinds of bicycles.




					www.ritzelrechner.de
				




Wenn man da mit 1x12 nicht hoch kommt, dann mit 3x9 noch weniger. Zudem kann man vorne ein 28er montieren, damit kommt man echt überall hoch.

Und damals wäre die Fertigung von 1x Antrieben mit den geringeren Toleranzen vllt. zu teuer bzw kaum möglich gewesen.

@p100473 Naja Du kannst dann 30/51 machen ist ein wenig schwerer als 24/42 oder 28/52, der ist dann ein wenig leichter. Oder Du nimmst SRAM mit 30/52, da hast ziemlich genau deine 24/42.

Ich werde am neuen Hardtail jedenfalls 34/51 fahren. Trailfully wird 32oval/50. Hat bisher auch für nen Stoneman silber gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. Januar 2021)

Mit meinem alten Eisenschwein fuhr ich mit 3x9 (20/34) alles hoch,und 1x12 (30/51) unterscheidet sich gerechnet pro Kurbelumdrehung (175 mm) und zurückgelegte Wegstrecke um exakte 10 cm zugunsten der extremen Übersetzung mit 20/34,mit dieser Differenz kann ich problemlos leben/uphillen....


----------



## Sespri (15. Januar 2021)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Ich bin seid ca. 30 Jahren bis jetzt immer nur 3 Fach Schaltungen gefahren.


Ging mir auch so, bis ich mich beim Gebrauchtenduro an 1x11 mit 30/42 als kleinsten Gang gewöhnen musste. Mittlerweile kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ein 1x12 mit 30(28)/52 so ziemlich alles abdeckt, wenn man ein bisschen trainiert ist. Und ich bin doch 95kg schwer und nicht mehr 20


----------



## McNulty (15. Januar 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> wenn man ein bisschen trainiert ist





Isar2 schrieb:


> ch bin seid ca. 30 Jahren bis jetzt immer nur 3 Fach Schaltungen gefahren



Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Das sind genau die zwei Aspekte: Kondition und Kondition

Die die noch niemals fit waren:
Da fahren jetzt schon Leute in den Bergen rum die da vor einigen Jahren nicht waren - und wenn dort auf geführten Touren nach 1000hm geschoben wird *liegt das sicher  am 1*11 oder 1*12 Antrieb*, und auf keinem Fall am Fahrer (?), Gesamtgewicht (?), ....

Und die die langsam in die Jahre kommen:
Da fährt man 30 Jahre in den Alpen und eigentlich merkt man schon dass man nicht mehr 20 ist. Aber dann muss man auf 1*12 umsteigen und klar: *auf einmal geht alles viel schwerer *- die Schaltung ist schuld



genauso die Geschichten mit den Skitouren: "Früher bin ich hier noch locker hochgelaufen aber jetzt mit den neuen schweren Skiern und dem ganzen neumodischen Gerafflel....


----------



## cuberni (15. Januar 2021)

Habe ein ein 26" MTB. Hatte seither 2x10 (24/38 vorn und 11-36 Kassette). Bin damit einige "Alpencrosse" gefahren. Geschoben habe ich auch bei der Übersetzung immer mal wieder. Habe jetzt umgebaut auf Scaled-Sizing( 27,5/26) oder neue Bezeichnung Mullet, da ich eh einen neuen Laufradsatz wollte. Damit in Verbindung gleich auch auf 1x12 umgerüstet mit einem 32er Kettenblatt und 10-51 Kassette. Nach mehreren Fahrten kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass es mir sehr gut "taugt". Mich hat das ganze "Umwerfergedöns" und die Schalterei genervt und dazu noch das elende "Geklappere". Gangsprünge sind eigentlich optimal. Das aufgeräumte Cockpit ist für mich persönlich auch nicht zu verachten. Beim kommenden AX wird man dann sehen, ob doch was fehlt. Könnte aber ein 30er oder 28er Kettenblatt montieren. BIn auf alle Fälle auch schon gespannt


----------



## on any sunday (15. Januar 2021)

30/51 entspricht 20/34. Mit den 20/34 und 2/3 fach bin ich jahrzehntelang in den Alpen rumgefahren und damit gut zurechtgekommen. Mit einer Deore 5100 Kassette und 1fach im letzten Jahr war es auch ok. Das man damit langsamer unterwegs ist, liegt eher am Gewicht, nicht des Rades, und am Alter. Irgendwelche Abstufungsrechnereien habe ich noch nie gemacht, bin da wohl zu unsensibel beim treten.


----------



## umtreiber (15. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Das sind genau die zwei Aspekte: Kondition und Kondition


ich ergänze: Fahrtechnik und Fahrtechnik


----------



## OliNausF (15. Januar 2021)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch über ein Rad mit Pinion Getriebe nachdenken. Aus meiner Sicht hat ein Getriebe Bike vor allem bei lange Touren viele Vorteile.


gerade Kettenlinie
geringer Verschleiß und weniger anfällig für Schäden
im Stand schaltbar (bei Fahrten mit Gepäck sehr angenehm)
zentraler Schwerpunkt
große Bandbreite

Die 12 Gang Variante hat eine Bandbreite von 600%, folglich sind dadurch die Gangsprünge im Vergleich zu Kettenschaltungen größer. Die 18 Gang Version hat eine Bandbreite von 636% und ist so fein abgestuft, dass es selbst Rennrad Fahrern ausreichen würde. Ich fahre selbst das 12 Gang Getriebe und will es nicht mehr missen. 20% Steigungen sind kein Problem und trotzdem kann man auch bei über 50 km/h noch mit treten. Das einzige was in 1,5 Jahren kaputt gegangen ist, ist der Schaltgriff bei einem sehr unglücklichem Sturz im steilen Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (15. Januar 2021)

OliNausF schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch über ein Rad mit Pinion Getriebe nachdenken. Aus meiner Sicht hat ein Getriebe Bike vor allem bei lange Touren viele Vorteile.
> 
> 
> gerade Kettenlinie
> ...


und keine nachteile? oder hast du die vergessen aufzulisten?


----------



## aufgehts (15. Januar 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> und keine nachteile? oder hast du die vergessen aufzulisten?



Den Anker hat er,, vergessen,,


----------



## OliNausF (15. Januar 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> und keine nachteile? oder hast du die vergessen aufzulisten?


Viele Nachteile sehe ich tatsächlich nicht. Das Gewicht und der Anschaffungspreis sind ein bisschen höher, unter Volllast kann man nicht schalten. Dafür ist der Antrieb über viele tausend Kilometer wartungsfrei.


----------



## cschaeff (15. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mir liegt das Missionieren fern, muss jeder selber wissen, was ihm taugt


Dafür schreibst du dann aber ganz schön viel 
Möchte gar nicht wissen, wie das mit missionarischem Eifer aussehen würde...


----------



## OliNausF (15. Januar 2021)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Den Anker hat er,, vergessen,,


Meinst du den Anker, der gerne durch Äste mal verbogen oder abgerissen wird und in der nähe der Hinterachse montiert ist? Der fehlt dann leider.


----------



## aufgehts (15. Januar 2021)

Nein ich meine den Klotz am Tretlager. 
Für mich keine Option.


----------



## McNulty (15. Januar 2021)

Sensationelle Idee: Jetzt fehlt noch Rohloff. 
Wenn wir bei exotischen Nischenprodukten sind wär mein Vorschlag einfach die alte 3*30 Schaltung an den Rahmen zu flanschen . 5-4-3.... wo sind die restlichen Getriebejünger?


----------



## OliNausF (15. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Sensationelle Idee: Jetzt fehlt noch Rohloff.
> Wenn wir bei exotischen Nischenprodukten sind wär mein Vorschlag einfach die alte 3*30 Schaltung an den Rahmen zu flanschen . 5-4-3.... wo sind die restlichen Getriebejünger?


Hast du auch was konstruktives zum Thema bei zu tragen?


----------



## Schmidtle (15. Januar 2021)

Oh mein Gott 🤯 
Hat jemand was mit Rohloff geschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowgeek (15. Januar 2021)

in kurz auch von mir: Ja, 1x12 reicht problemlos. ich hab vorne einfach ein 28er kettenblatt montiert - gerade bei langen touren in den alpen ist es für mich besonders irrelevant einen grossen gang zum schnell fahren zu haben - runterrollen und entspannen. bike tragen ist anstrengend genug.

und bezüglich abstufung: war lange der grund wieso ich bei 2x11 hängen geblieben bin - bis shimano mit seiner 12er kassette gekommen ist.


----------



## Elhabash (15. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Anfängerfrage: Ist das mit dem Sprung nicht bei Shimano 12fach besser / kleiner?
> 
> Ich fahre im Moment 27,5 1*11 mit vorne 32 Oval black (das liegt so zwischen 30 und 32) und hinten 45 (?) e-13 Kassette - aber ich brauche eh nur 2 Gänge: den kleinsten und den grössten  .


Ist einiges besser. Wenn dir das wichtig ist, machts einen ziemlich markanten Unterschied. Jedenfalls für mich, liegt mir viel besser. Man kann dann auch schon früher wieder schalten wenn es ein klein wenig flacher wird, das ist mir fast am meisten aufgefallen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. Januar 2021)

Die Abstufungen bei 1x12 SRAM oben rum scheint mir nur eingeschränkt alpentauglich zu sein, da sind die Gangsprünge ja schon recht krass, und das große Ritzel ein Rettungsring ohne echte Alternative.

Die 1x12 Shimano scheint mir da deutlich geeigneter.

Ich selbst fahre seit 2015 ununterbrochen jährlich nen Alpen-X, bisher immer mit ner 3x9 XT von 2005. Anfangs mit 11-32, nun mit 11-34. Und vorne 22-32-44. Damit bin ich immer super klar gekommen, kleiner als 22/34 mit den lütten 26er Laufrädern brauche ich nicht. Und die feine Abstufung erlaubt einem auch mal mutig weg vom Rettungsring zu gehen  . Und solch feine Abstufungen kann keine 1x12 bieten. Aber so weit ist die 1x12 von Shimano da auch nicht weg. Ich denke damit kann man auch gut nen Alpen-X unternehmen. Ich bau mir da auch gerade was auf, wieder ein 26er, aber mit ner 1x12 SLX und nem 34er Kettenblatt. Das ist der Rettungsring mit 34/51 auch nur minimal länger übersetzt als die 22/34. Was mich auch über die Alpen bringen wird. Also hoffe ich doch stark.. 

Die Vorteile von Einmallösungen sehe ich jedenfalls nicht unbedingt in den Anstiegen. Wenn es mir ausschließlich darum gehen würde, dann würde ich bei mehren Kettenblättern verbleiben.


----------



## isartrails (16. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Dafür schreibst du dann aber ganz schön viel
> Möchte gar nicht wissen, wie das mit missionarischem Eifer aussehen würde...


Bei manchen Threads beschleicht mich der Verdacht, dass die nur von jemandem mit Zweitaccount initiiert werden, damit sich die üblichen Verdächtigen anschließend die Köppe einhauen. 
Hat sich der Threadersteller eigentlich nochmal hier blicken lassen?
Ich schildere meine Erfahrungen. Möglicherweise hast du andere, die du dann ja auch schildern kannst. 
Ein bisschen Demut vor der Erfahrung des Alters, dir bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone. Hat sich ja auch keiner darüber lustig gemacht, dass du deinen ersten Alpencross mit Trekkingrad und Gepäcktaschen gemacht hast.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (16. Januar 2021)

Und dann heißt der Threadersteller tatsächlich isar2, das kannst du dir gar nicht ausdenken.
Nichts für ungut @isartrails, aber wer austeilt wie ein Großer muss auch mal was einstecken können. Das kannst du dir auch im gehobenen Alter noch aneignen.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (16. Januar 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Die Abstufungen bei 1x12 SRAM oben rum scheint mir nur eingeschränkt alpentauglich zu sein, da sind die Gangsprünge ja schon recht krass, und das große Ritzel ein Rettungsring ohne echte Alternative.
> 
> Die 1x12 Shimano scheint mir da deutlich geeigneter.
> 
> ...


Viel Text und viel Meinung zu 1x12, ohne es je selber probiert zu haben...
Von SRAM gibt es mindestens drei verschiedene Konfigurationen für 12-fach MTB Kassetten. Welche meinst du? Die 10-52 (mit 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42-52)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. Januar 2021)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Viel Text und viel Meinung zu 1x12, ohne es je selber probiert zu haben...
> Von SRAM gibt es mindestens drei verschiedene Konfigurationen für 12-fach MTB Kassetten. Welche meinst du? Die 10-52 (mit 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42-52)?


Ja, die meine ich. Shimano liegt da oben rum deutlich enger mit 39-45-51 auf den größtern Ritzeln. Insbesondere der Sprung zwischen 42 und 52 gefällt mir bei SRAM nicht sonderlich.


----------



## cschaeff (16. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich schildere meine Erfahrungen. Möglicherweise hast du andere, die du dann ja auch schildern kannst.


Habe ich bereits: 1x12 ist absolut geeignet. Ich bau keinen Umwerfer mehr an mein MTB. Und die ein oder andere Tour in den Bergen hab ich auch schon gemacht...


isartrails schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Demut vor der Erfahrung des Alters, dir bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone.


Vor dem Alter habe ich keine Demut. Zum Alt werden braucht es nur Glück und Geduld.


isartrails schrieb:


> Hat sich ja auch keiner darüber lustig gemacht, dass du deinen ersten Alpencross mit Trekkingrad und Gepäcktaschen gemacht hast.


Doch. Ich selber. Kann man zwischen den Zeilen lesen, wenn man sich entspannt und sich selber nicht so wichtig nimmt...


----------



## soundfreak (16. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Vor dem Alter habe ich keine Demut. Zum Alt werden braucht es nur Glück und Geduld.


eine Krankenschwester im Bekanntenkreis meinte auch mal "Das Alter ist kein Verdienst"  😇😈

Finde Diskussion bis hierher ganz ok - auch bei dieser Fragestellung wird es immer mehrere Lösungen geben ... 
Sram mit der aktuellen 12x   hat nun natürlich mit 42 auf 52 nen Riesensprung...
deshalb reicht mir aktuell die alte mit max. 50 soweit auch. Wer weiß was in 3 jahren up to date ist 😉

Teilweise sind die Unterschiede aber so gering, dass oft schon die Tagesverfassung und das schlechte Bier vom Vortag mehr Einfluss auf die Leistung haben.

Bike ausleihen (von shop, kumpel ...) und mal ne XL tour machen kann oft hilfreich sein, um sich bei der Kaufentscheidung etwas leichter zu tun😉☺


----------



## isartrails (16. Januar 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Teilweise sind die Unterschiede aber so gering, dass oft schon die Tagesverfassung und das schlechte Bier vom Vortag mehr Einfluss auf die Leistung haben.


----------



## HaegarHH (17. Januar 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Bike ausleihen (von shop, kumpel ...) und mal ne XL tour machen kann oft hilfreich sein, um sich bei der Kaufentscheidung etwas leichter zu tun😉☺


Für den ersten Test mag das ja ok sein, aber zumindest für mich kann nur sagen, eine Tagestour geht fast immer irgendwie, der zweite Tag auch noch ... so am dritten Tag, DA fängt es an genau dort weh zu tun, wo etwas nicht passt, ganz egal ob Übersetzung oder ein paar mm Abweichung in der Geo. 

Die Einstellung ist vermutlich nix für die Freunde mit Strava, Komoot & Co. die wissen bereits nach 60 Min. schwarz auf weiß, wie viel % sie verloren haben.


----------



## umtreiber (17. Januar 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Für den ersten Test mag das ja ok sein, aber zumindest für mich kann nur sagen, eine Tagestour geht fast immer irgendwie, der zweite Tag auch noch ... so am dritten Tag, DA fängt es an genau dort weh zu tun, wo etwas nicht passt, ganz egal ob Übersetzung oder ein paar mm Abweichung in der Geo.



"Wenn der Reiter nichts taugt, ist das Pferd schuld."


----------

